# Bentley didn't do it (pics)



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw that's precious!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL... Love it..!!! Have a few photos just like that..


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

They are so lucky they're cute.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ShadowGolden said:


> They are so lucky they're cute.


You got that right! We already spread 5 yards of new dirt to fill in his holes :doh:


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm officially in love with Bentley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!! With that face who could believe HE did that? I'd vote to exonerate him


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Look at that happy proud confident boy. Stinker!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He looks awfully clean for digging that hole! I think he was framed!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ya know, I just so happened to be walking by your house today Joyce. You were busy in the garden so I didn't want to bother you. 
I did notice Bentley was being a cutie pie as always, just kinda lying in the grass snoozing. I was so glad he didn't stir from his nap or notice the enormous woodchuck nearby, digging this enormous hole.
Phew. Glad that sucker burrowed back down that hole when Bentley woke up. Coulda been ugly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bentley, you are sooooo funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> Ya know, I just so happened to be walking by your house today Joyce. You were busy in the garden so I didn't want to bother you.
> I did notice Bentley was being a cutie pie as always, just kinda lying in the grass snoozing. I was so glad he didn't stir from his nap or notice the enormous woodchuck nearby, digging this enormous hole.
> Phew. Glad that sucker burrowed back down that hole when Bentley woke up. Coulda been ugly


So apparently BB didn't deserve that 12 minute timeout. Ohhh now I feel so bad


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> So apparently BB didn't deserve that 12 minute timeout. Ohhh now I feel so bad


Oh yeah Joyce.
It was totally Wally the Woodchuck.
Broadway Bentley was asleep at the wheel


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> So apparently BB didn't deserve that 12 minute timeout. Ohhh now I feel so bad



now you have to give him 12 treats. 
Bad mommeeee!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, that face....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree, he is way too sweet, innocent, and clean to have done that. I am on board with the Wally the Woodchuck theory!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any high up government connections? Thinking we can request satellite imaging from when the hole appeared and therefore exonerate BB and bring charges against Wally the woodchuck?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol.......................


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

BB needs a good dawgie lawyer to defend him.:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is too sweet to do anything baaaad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

These comments are cracking me up! I suppose next you'll tell me it was Bush's fault


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> These comments are cracking me up! I suppose next you'll tell me it was Bush's fault


 Not going there! But sure am glad you're back to posting the antics of Bentley & Ky.My smile almost macthed Bentleys LOL!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So this same spot has been my entertainment for the day. I can't even tell you how many times we've filled that hole since I took the pic for this thread.

Today BB is having a "power struggle" with daddy. Or he's entertaining himself, whatever 
Mike fills the hole and BB digs it up when he turns to put the shovel in the garage. This has been going on _all _day. I've been staying out of it to see how DH will handle it. He finally gave BB a 12 minute time out. As soon as time was up he marched right over there and dug the hole in front of Mike.

I swear he's digging with a huge smile on his face and I'm watching out the window because I don't want either of them to see me cracking up!
DH came storming in here a few minutes ago, I said "what's up?" (all innocent like) he said he's tired of fighting with that puppy so he's going to bury a big cinder block in the hole and cover it up. He's convinced that will stop Bentley.

Ummm.....has he met Bentley??????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Joyce I just love reading about what goes on at your house with Ky and Bentley.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. You guys are funny over there.
What is with the 12 minute time out?
Is there something special about 12 minutes vs 10 or 13?
I am asking in all seriousness. Did I miss the Time Out section in the Puppy Primer?
BTW-Wally is laughing all the way to his underground tunnel.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> Lol. You guys are funny over there.
> What is with the 12 minute time out?
> Is there something special about 12 minutes vs 10 or 13?
> I am asking in all seriousness. Did I miss the Time Out section in the Puppy Primer?
> BTW-Wally is laughing all the way to his underground tunnel.


We started timeouts with one minute for every month of age. I don't really know what happened, I guess when he turned a year old we stopped upping it. In all fairness it should be 13 minutes now but I'm pretty sure that extra minute isn't going to bother BB 

Bentley will soon meet Wally in the middle LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg- I can just picture him doing that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He's gonna dig that cinder block up and put it right at your feet with a big old "Look what I found, Mom!" smile!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> He's gonna dig that cinder block up and put it right at your feet with a big old "Look what I found, Mom!" smile!


I think he could give it a good shot, he's really strong from playing with an Akita since he was 6 weeks old. She doesn't take it easy on him when they play and he can get her down now


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your threads are better than going to the movies. :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Since he loves the work so much the FBI could always hire Bentley to dig for Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

True. It seems like they dig someplace different every couple of years looking for Hoffa. Look at all the money they could save on heavy equipment. I bet he's faster too


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

but would he give up the bones if he found Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> but would he give up the bones if he found Jimmy Hoffa?


He would if his reward was more digging


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gold4me said:


> Your threads are better than going to the movies. :


I agree, or seeing any Comedy routine.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, I don't feel so bad now. Our front 2 acres of meadow looks like a practice target field for mortar rounds.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, stop me if you've heard this one. Bentley dug a hole.........

Here's the funny part, DH put the cinder block in to stop him (pic1) BB ran into it and decided to dig a new hole 2' away (pic2)...No wait...it gets better..............

At the same time he was arguing with BB about digging, Ky was behind him digging her own hole (pic3) hahahahahahaha I can't even..........


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A dog is gonna dig when a dog has to dig.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Those of us in Moore/OKC are paying people good money to dig holes (storm shelters). When my neighbor found out the waiting list was 5-6 months long she asked to borrow my two dogs for a few days... 

And here I am buying dirt to fill holes...What was I thinking!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ScottyUSN said:


> Those of us in Moore/OKC are paying people good money to dig holes (storm shelters). When my neighbor found out the waiting list was 5-6 months long she asked to borrow my two dogs for a few days...
> 
> *And here I am buying dirt to fill holes*...What was I thinking!


That part gets me too! We had to buy 5 yards of dirt. There was dirt before he dug so......where did it go?????


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy. It must be a Golden trait, Keltey seems to be good at not making eye contact if she's been naughty....if she is busted red handed she does the squinty eyes and wiggly bum move...LOL Impossible to be mad at that LOL (Well, except the time she snacked on my husband's new orthotic shoes when they were only two days old...she got in a bit of trouble for that one, but we couldn't stay mad for long  )


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky did that. My DH has a pair of cowboy boots he bought yrs ago when we were in Cody, WY. He loves those boots sooooooo much.
Ky had never been in a house before. She chewed the entire top of the boot off. 

He couldn't stay mad at her because it wasn't her fault. The boots shouldn't have been there.
Bentley doesn't chew stuff in the house :crossfing, so I guess I'm lucky it's just the digging


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

That's what we thought also, can't be mad at her...we should've put them away. I'm also fortunate *Knock on wood* that besides that incident, she really hasn't been too bad for chewing. There were a few small incidents when she was a puppy, but we were pretty lucky compared to some stories I read. She has a ton of stuffies that she loves to carry around but doesn't rip apart. I've never caught her digging in our yard, but she goes to daycare sometimes and the owner told me the one day they had fresh dirt down in areas where they filled in holes in the play yard and she had to keep getting Keltey to stop digging...I guess the fresh soil was just too tempting for her LOL Her feet and nose were a muddy mess when I picked her up.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't remember who told me this story - that their vet said to them, "if the puppy chew something up, take a newspaper, roll it up, and firmly smack yourself upside the head, because you shouldn't have left it where the puppy could get it."


----------

